# Share your uBlock filter rules here.



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2021)

This thread is dedicated for everyone who use uBlock Origin to share their custom filter list rules.

Here are some of mine:

fandom dot com - Removes the discord feed from the right hand side of the page and the feed at the bottom.

```
fandom.com##.page__right-rail
fandom.com###mixed-content-footer
```

youtube dot com - Removes the topic pills on the top, removes the ad entry from the list of videos

```
www.youtube.com###header > .ytd-rich-grid-renderer.style-scope
www.youtube.com##.ytd-rich-item-renderer.style-scope > .ytd-feed-nudge-renderer.style-scope
```

outlook dot com - Gets rid of the ad panel on the right side.

```
outlook.live.com##._1dBL6mV6xRANqjh_Z8BjN6 > ._1fti_QgAzqGWPGlqh_FSvI
```

I have more on my main PC. Will share them later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2021)

Is it better than Adblock Ultimate ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2021)

IIRC Adblock whitelists some advertisers. There used to be Adblock Edge which had a no-exception approach to advertisers. Not sure about Adblock Ultimate in particular since I have not used any Adblock since I started using uBlock Origin.

However, I think Adblock rules can still be used with uBlock though I am not sure. If someone can confirm, I will update the thread title.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 31, 2021)

Desmond said:


> outlook dot com - Gets rid of the ad panel on the right side.
> 
> ```
> outlook.live.com##._1dBL6mV6xRANqjh_Z8BjN6 > ._1fti_QgAzqGWPGlqh_FSvI
> ```



Was desperately in search of this. Thanks.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Was desperately in search of this. Thanks.


I suspect that the CSS class name here is randomized somehow. Let me know if this doesn't work for you.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 31, 2021)

```
www.goodreads.com##.wtrRating.ratingStars.hasRating
www.goodreads.com###metacol > .stacked.uitext
www.goodreads.com###reviews
```

Filters Goodreads Ratings and Comments Section


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2021)

Why would you need to remove the comments section? I look at the comments to see how good a book is.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 31, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Why would you need to remove the comments section? I look at the comments to see how good a book is.


Yeah but most Goodreads critics are harsh . I observed that even the decent books  , receive  harshest criticism . So if I look at the comments I lose interest to even start the book xD .


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 3, 2021)

I use ublock as site blocker

```
www.quora.com###root
www.reddit.com##body
twitter.com##body
youtube.com##body
9gag.com##body
news.google.com##body
www.nyoooz.com##body
```


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> I use ublock as site blocker
> 
> ```
> www.quora.com###root
> ...


*media2.giphy.com/media/xL7PDV9frcudO/200.gif


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 3, 2021)

Why so shocked, I couldn't find a proper site blocker extension. tried to write out one, but failed. so currently using ublock origin filters. whenever i visit the above pages, it will display a blank image


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh, I thought you were being sarcastic.

But if you want to block those sites, why even try to visit them in the first place?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> I use ublock as site blocker
> 
> ```
> www.quora.com###root
> ...


Why not use hosts file for these?


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 3, 2021)

Desmond said:


> But if you want to block those sites, why even try to visit them in the first place?


Lack of self control. 

Whenever i browse sites like ( reddit / quora / YouTube) . I tend to spend a lot of time on it. Trying to reduce the time spent on these sites


SaiyanGoku said:


> Why not use hosts file for these?


I can copy the same list for android ( firefox browser+ unblock add on). I find it easier to edit in this list instead of hosts file.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2021)

imgur: Gets rid of the distracting suggestions sidebar and the footer.

```
imgur.com##.Gallery-Sidebar > div
imgur.com##.Footer-wrapper
```

urbandictionary: Get's rid fo the irrevelant definition entries when you search for something.

```
www.urbandictionary.com##div.def-panel:nth-of-type(3)
```


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2021)

Is there a way to block the trending section crap on youtube using ublock?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

Which trending section? I can't see it when I open YouTube. Perhaps I've already blocked it.

Could you share a screenshot?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Which trending section? I can't see it when I open YouTube. Perhaps I've already blocked it.
> 
> Could you share a screenshot?


This regional crap. Don't get me wrong, YT should stop pushing this crap completely.






Edit: I did it using right click -> block element and noted this was added to filter list:


```
www.youtube.com##.ytd-rich-section-renderer.style-scope > .ytd-rich-shelf-renderer.style-scope
www.youtube.com##ytd-rich-section-renderer.ytd-rich-grid-renderer.style-scope
```


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

You have to be careful when removing elements since sometimes CSS classes are shared between different elements. So blocking one might block other useful elements as well 

What I do personally is click on the uBlock icon, then click on the element picker icon. This allows you to highlight the element you want to block. Clicking on any element will display a dialog box in the bottom right with some sliders. Adjust the sliders for as long as the element you want to block is still highlighted. Then click preview to see if the block is working correctly. Save once you are satisfied.


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hides widgets / recommendations / side bar from ndtv website


```
! gadgets ndtv
ndtv.com###jiosaavn-widget
ndtv.com###tbl-next-up
ndtv.com##.rhs_section
ndtv.com##.alsoseewgt
ndtv.com##.story_nextprv
```


----------

